
Facebook To Launch Foursquare Competitor In April - icey
http://www.businessinsider.com/confirmed-facebook-to-launch-foursquare-killer-2010-3
======
Jim72
I like the idea of consolidating services and it will be a real enhancement
for users of Facebook who are mobile.

However, part of me is saddened for Foursquare. Many start-ups hope to grow
large enough to be bought out by a big dog, not knocked over by its tail.

